

Show HN: A tiny QR code generator – my second webapp - udhb
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/92126558/projects/qrcode.html

======
GeneralMayhem
Looks like you've already learned the most important lesson of software
engineering: don't reinvent the wheel. Offloading the real work to Google
probably is the best way to build this app in most cases, but it makes the
headline a little misleading, because you didn't actually write a QR
generator, you just wrote a text box that proxies to a web API.

~~~
shirkey
Another important lesson: be careful in trusting your main functionality to a
third party, as Google has already announced the infographics portion
(including the QR code generator) has been deprecated, see:
[https://developers.google.com/chart/infographics/](https://developers.google.com/chart/infographics/)

~~~
udhb
Thanks.

------
mconstable
[http://www.itwiz.co.uk/search/index.php](http://www.itwiz.co.uk/search/index.php)

Just type "QR" then a space and whatever you want QR'd

Loads of other services too

Integrates with your browser's search bar too with
[http://www.itwiz.co.uk/search/index.php?search=%s](http://www.itwiz.co.uk/search/index.php?search=%s)

------
danielrmay
Good effort, but you should go for sanitizing the user input before you go
ahead and use it.

For example, if you enter "'/> Hellooooo!" into your textarea, you can see the
result shows the text "Helloooo!'/>" being shown next to the QR code for
"'/>".

This is hugely important when writing web applications - you can read a bit
more from this stack overflow question:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2794137/sanitizing-
user-i...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2794137/sanitizing-user-input-
before-adding-it-to-the-dom-in-javascript)

You may also want to read up about XSS: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-
site_scripting](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-site_scripting)

EDIT: I realise this was just a small, simple, learning project, but it's
important to learn and be mindful of these considerations.

~~~
udhb
Thank you very much!

------
jorangreef
I was hoping you had a much shorter embedded version of
[http://d-project.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/misc/qrcode/js/](http://d-project.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/misc/qrcode/js/)

~~~
udhb
Thanks for the link!

------
Sae5waip
Yet another Google Chart APIs QR code "generator". Come on, seriously, its not
so hard to generate it yourself.

(Since there is even a JavaScript library to do it for you there is absolutely
no excuse to use Googles API)

------
udhb
and here is the first one -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6392134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6392134)

------
ismaelc
[https://www.mashape.com/search?query=qr](https://www.mashape.com/search?query=qr)

